# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 07/2009



## PCGH_Marco (27. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
wir wollen ab der Ausgabe PCGH 07/2009 das *Feedback *zum Heft in einem Thread sammeln. Schreibt also eure Meinung zur PC Games Hardware *07/2009* (EVT 3. Juni) in diesen Thread. Damit bekommt auch ihr schneller Feedback zu Fragen und Anregungen.

Grüße & Danke,
Marco


----------



## Akkuschrauber (30. Mai 2009)

Also ich weiß ja nich, wie lange gewisse Videos bei euch reifen bis sie mal auf die Heft-DVD kommen, aber das mit dem S775/AM2 Zusammenbau ist schon etwas älter, oder??
C2D E6400 + 2GB Ram + Geforce 7900GT ?? 
Bei der 7900GT heißt es dann auch noch: 
"Der Preis-Leistungs-Tipp aus der letzten Ausgabe."

Habt ihr kein Geld mehr um aktuelle Videos zu produzieren oder einfach keinen Bock??

Außerdem habe ich noch die DVD-Verpackung zu kritisieren.
Beim Versuch diese aus dem Heft zu entfernen, habe ich das halbe Cover zerrissen. 
Also ich fand die alte um einiges besser. Da hat man dann auch immer schnell gesehen was auf welcher Seite drauf ist und musste nicht ewig im Heft danach suchen. Außerdem konnte man sie zur Archivierung widerverwenden, was bei der aktuellen Ausführung ja leider nicht mehr möglich ist.

Ansonsten sind die Artikel eigentlich ganz gut, nur das Papier kommt mir etwas "billiger" als das der letzten Ausgaben vor.

Was mir aber vorallem gefällt ist die neue Ausführlichkeit der Artikel, vorallem der große Grafikkarten Test. Endlich kann man mal dank eines nicht von Ausgabe zu Ausgabe veränderten Testsystems fast alle auf dem Markt befindlichen aktuellen Karten vergleichen.


----------



## Pokerclock (30. Mai 2009)

Meine persönlichen Favoriten im Heft sind das Grafikkartenspecial und im Praxisteil der Artikel zur PC Kühlung. Sehr gute Arbeit und ein dickes Lob an die beteiligten Redakteure Vöttel, Spille und Schröder. 

Beim Praxisartikel zur Sound-Wiedergabe würde ich mir wünschen, wenn schon Klangbeispiele zu Film und PC-Spielen angegeben werden, das auch bei Musikstücken zu tun. Davon abgesehen weise ich bereits für zukünftige Soundtests hin, dass es bei Musik mehr zu Hören gibt als nur Bass, Mitten und Höhen. Eine weitere Differenzierung wäre von meiner Seite wünschenswert.

Beim Netzteiltest habe ich eine Beschreibung des Stabilitätstests vermisst. Sonst aber vollkommen in Ordnung und solide durchgeführt. Sehe ich das richtig, dass dieser Test nicht mit vorherigen Tests vergleichbar ist? Wenn ja, dann bitte weitere Tests nachreichen. Dann übersieht man auch mal die gut platzierte Werbeanzeige zum Testsieger. 

Negativ für mich ganz klar die DVD-Hülle. Ich selbst sammle die DVDs mitsamt Hülle. Sieht schön aus und gewährleistet eine gute Übersicht, wenn man mal wieder auf Suche geht. 

Das Heraustrennen ist dabei kein Problem für mich. Mir stößt mehr das Zerschnibbeln des Heftes auf, mit dieser billigen Art der DVD-Einlage für eine DVD-Hülle, die auch noch nicht mal dem alten Format entspricht (rechteckig, statt symetrisch viereckig). Das ist für mich ganz klar zu viel gespart, zumal ich mit meinem Extended Abo, schon gewisse Ansprüche habe.


----------



## Mosed (30. Mai 2009)

Die DVD-Cover Idee finde ich generell gut, mir fehlt aber ein CD-Cover (meinentwegen für Slim-Line). Denn ich habe keine DVD Hüllen und finde es auch übertrieben eine einzelne DVD (also ohne Handbuch etc) in eine DVD Hülle zu legen - das kostet zuviel Platz. Ich (und bestimmt auch andere) nutze Slim-Line CD Hüllen. Dafür ein Cover wäre nicht schlecht.
Die alte Pappschachtel konnte man sich ja zurechtschneiden, bei einem DVD-Cover ist das nicht möglich. 


@Pokerclock: Das ein DVD-Cover rechteckig ist, ist ja klar. So sind die DVD-Hüllen  geformt. Aber wie ich auch geschrieben habe, finde ich DVD-Hüllen für Zeitschrift-DVDs übertrieben.


Eine Möglichkeit wäre ja, weiterhin eine Pappschachtel beizulegen. Diese etwas optimieren (das sie auch passt, wenn man an der Linie ausschneidet. Momentan muss man unten etwas grau lassen und zudem steht unten drunter oft Text zum *. Zudem fehlt links immer dieser Kreisausschnitt). Und für interessierte eine DVD-Hülle zum Ausschneiden.


Die weiße Hülle rauszureißen habe ich gar nicht erst versucht. Das das nicht funktionieren würde war mir klar. Da hilft nur ausschneiden oder drin lassen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Mai 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Beim Praxisartikel zur Sound-Wiedergabe würde ich mir wünschen, wenn schon Klangbeispiele zu Film und PC-Spielen angegeben werden, das auch bei Musikstücken zu tun. Davon abgesehen weise ich bereits für zukünftige Soundtests hin, dass es bei Musik mehr zu Hören gibt als nur Bass, Mitten und Höhen. Eine weitere Differenzierung wäre von meiner Seite wünschenswert.



*Zustimmung*. Irgendwie hab ich da nur mitgenommen, dass Teufel den lauteren Bass hat - aber wie harmonisch der Frequenzgang ist,...?

Weitere Anmerkungen (wo ich schon mal rechtzeitig mit dem Heft durch bin  )

- bei der Panzerbox wird zwar die Radiator-Option betont, aber die viel diskutierte Inkompatibilität zu GraKa-Waküs bleibt unerwähnt.
- Generell sind die Gehäuse-Kurztests zu kurz. Beim Chieftec fehlt was zur Stabilität, bei allen fehlen die Maße,...
- Was macht den AOC V22 zu einem "Edel"-Monitor?
- Bei der LCD-Marktübersicht vermisse ich ein paar Worte zu Blickwinkeln/Bildstabilität und allgemeiner Farbqualität. Im Gegenzu finde ich die in der Einleitung angekündigte Bewertung der Hintergrundbeleuchtung in der Tabelle nicht wieder. (und Frage mich auch, was da "gut" und was "schlecht" sein soll, da -gerade bei günstigen Monitoren ohne >8Bit-lut - alle ihre Vor- und Nachteile haben)
- Bei den Netzteillängen wird negativ auf außenliegende Lüfter hingewiesen. Da ist mir aufgefallen, dass der effektive Platzbedarf eines Netzteils auch durch die Flexibilität des Kabelstranges bestimmt wird und ein daneben liegender Lüfter ggf. 0 Einfluss auf den Mindestabstand zu Laufwerken hat - vielleicht was für zukünftige Tests.
- Die Empfehlung, Netzteile nur zur Hälfte auszulasten, finde ich n bissl merkwürdig - genauso wie das pauschale Ranking der beiden Kühltopographien.
- Per Bios deaktivierte Komponenten sparen ggf. auch Strom und Instabilitäts-Verursacher (PC-Mythen)

- Bei den empfehlenswerten Silent-Lüftern hätte man statt dem (noch nicht verfügbaren) Be Quiet lieber den bewährten und billigeren S-Flex nehmen erwähnen sollen.
- Der Gehäuseöüftungstest scheint wirklich gründlich zu sein, aber ich werd noch ein bißchen brauchen, bis ich mir aus dem Tabellen-Wust ein Gesamtbild zusammengereimt habe. Vorschlag, solltet ihr das jemals wiederholen (z.B. mit Netzteil oben): Tool auf die DVD, mit der man gezielt 2-3 Varianten vergleichen kann und auf einen Blick sieht, wer an welcher Stelle über- bzw. unterlegen ist.
-   für die Zeilen zur CPU-Temperatur-Messung. Fürchte, sie werden von zuwenigen gelesen 
- Im Heatpipe-Kasten solltet ihr nicht von "in Richtung des unterene Endes" sprechen  - bei Kapillar(!)-Heatpipes geht der Transport geht dahin, wo gerade wenig ist, also zum heißen Ende.

- Bei der CPU-Kernskalierung ist nirgendwo erwähnt, dass es sich bei den "8" Kernen zur Hälfte um Virtuelle handelt, generell fehlt ein Vergleicht HT vs. echter Kern.
- "Sound-Wiedergabe" sollte vielleicht lieber "Raumklang" heißen - da dann aber auch auf Lautsprecheraufstellung eingehen.
- Für den Downsampling-Artikel hätte ich mir endlich eine Antwort auf die Frage gewünscht, wie denn die Auflösungen weit oberhalb aller DVI-Spezifikationen überhaupt den Monitor erreichen und was die Bilder wiedergeben (da Screenshots ja für gewöhnlich keine Ausgabemodifikationen im Monitor wiedergeben)

- PC im Eigenbau: Toll, dass ihr auf das Problem der Elektrostatik eingeht.
Aber mal ehrlich: Würde das nicht eher an den Anfang passen, so ~bevor man die CPU ausgepackt, WLP aufgetragen, Mainboard ausgepackt, CPU installiert, Kühler installiert, Speicher ausgepackt und installiert und einen ersten Funktionstest gemacht hat? 


(das ich das Kühlungsspecial toll fand, muss ich wohl genausowenig extra erwähnen, wie den gewohnt guten Wissensteil, oder?)


----------



## alceleniel (31. Mai 2009)

Bitte nehmt wieder die alte DVD-Papphülle. Ich kaufe mir weder eine extra DVD-Box (wegen Platz) noch habe ich Papierhüllen für die Scheibe übrig, also fliegt sie nur lose rum und was drauf ist weiß ich auch nicht ohne das Heft rauskramen zu müssen. 
Die Papphülle konnte man zudem ordentlich aus dem Heft entnehmen und bei mir landen sie in einer schicken weißen Ikea-Box


----------



## kmf (31. Mai 2009)

Tipp "Geschwindigkeit und Sicherheit des Browsers erhöhen" ist nach der abgedruckten Beschreibung eher was für IT-Speziallisten als für den normalen Anwender.

Wurde der Tipp in der Redaktion so auch ausprobiert oder nur irgendwo abgetippt? Versucht um den Spaß doch mal die Registry über "Start" - "Ausführen" - "Registry" zum Aufpoppen zu bewegen. 

Ansonsten trotz Sommerloch ein super Heft und ich denke ihr seid mit den geplanten Änderungen ab 10/2009 (siehe Seite *12*) auf dem richtigen Weg.


----------



## Mosed (31. Mai 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Die Empfehlung, Netzteile nur zur Hälfte auszulasten, finde ich n bissl merkwürdig



Naja, bei 60% Last hat ein NT den höchsten Wirkungsgrad...
(ok, das ist nicht die Hälfte.  - aber fast)


----------



## PCGH_Raff (31. Mai 2009)

Akkuschrauber schrieb:


> Was mir aber vorallem gefällt ist die neue Ausführlichkeit der Artikel, vorallem der große Grafikkarten Test. Endlich kann man mal dank eines nicht von Ausgabe zu Ausgabe veränderten Testsystems fast alle auf dem Markt befindlichen aktuellen Karten vergleichen.



Das ist der Sinn der Sache.  Mit dem neuen Heftkonzept treten große Specials in den Vordergrund.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Marc (31. Mai 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der CPU-Kernskalierung ist nirgendwo erwähnt, dass es sich bei den "8" Kernen zur Hälfte um Virtuelle handelt, generell fehlt ein Vergleicht HT vs. echter Kern.


Es geht aus dem Kontext wie Fließtext hervor, dass die acht Kerne zum Teil virtuelle sind. Im Fließtext wird zudem benannt, dass vier virtuelle Kerne etwa 2,7 physischen entsprechen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Juni 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Naja, bei 60% Last hat ein NT den höchsten Wirkungsgrad...
> (ok, das ist nicht die Hälfte.  - aber fast)



Nö, das schwankt je nach Netzteil. Gab auch schon welche, die bei 30% das Optimum erreicht haben und welche, die mit maximaler Effizienz bei 100%.



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Es geht aus dem Kontext wie Fließtext hervor, dass die acht Kerne zum Teil virtuelle sind. Im Fließtext wird zudem benannt, dass vier virtuelle Kerne etwa 2,7 physischen entsprechen.



Jup, man kann es sich zusammenreimen - aber imho sollte das sehr klar gekennzeichnet sein.


Was mir gerade noch aufgefallen ist: Benutzt ihr wirklich das ganze Werkzeug, dass im Special gezeigt ist?
Bevor ich mit Wakü angefangen habe, hab ich genau einen Schraubenzieher für den PC gebraucht...
(seitdem ists schlimmer - Bilanz des heutigen Tages: 3 Schraubenzieher, 2 Maulschlüssel, ne Schieblehre, ne Spitzzange, ne kleine Pinzette, ne Wasserpumpenzange, n Schraubstock,... - und dabei hab effektiv nur n paar Maße genommen und einen SW-Kühler montiert  )


----------



## CheGuarana (1. Juni 2009)

Ich freu mich erstmal auf den kommenden Grafikkartentest.

Zu bemängeln habe ich nichtz, ausser die Sache mit den DVD Hüllen...aber da kann ich mir auch selbst was zusammenbasteln.


----------



## Athlon76 (1. Juni 2009)

Ein *dickes fettes Lob* gibts es dafür, dass ihr endlich die Ausmaße der Grafikkarten sowie deren Stromanschlüsse mit angebt.
Das war schon längst überfällig und manch ein Bastler bekam das große Erwachen, weil die Karten entgegen der Herstellerangabe doch länger war. 

Konsequent wäre es nun von Euch auch in *jedem Gehäusetest *(auch Kurztest) den Platz für Grafikkarten mit anzugeben.
Dann wäre nämlich ersichtlich gewesen, dass z.B. das CM Storm Scout nur 27 cm Platz bietet, während das CM HAF 922m 33 cm zur Verfügung stellt und somit auch Zukunftssicherheit für spätere Karten bietet. 

Also bitte diesen Service mit hinzufügen!


----------



## Bummsbirne (1. Juni 2009)

BoehseTante schrieb:


> Ein *dickes fettes Lob* gibts es dafür, dass ihr endlich die Ausmaße der Grafikkarten sowie deren Stromanschlüsse mit angebt.
> Das war schon längst überfällig und manch ein Bastler bekam das große Erwachen, weil die Karten entgegen der Herstellerangabe doch länger war.
> 
> Konsequent wäre es nun von Euch auch in *jedem Gehäusetest *(auch Kurztest) den Platz für Grafikkarten mit anzugeben.
> ...




Das kann ich nur unterstreichen! Super.
Hätte aber vielleicht ein bissl eher geschehen koennen aber is ja jetz auch egal.... top, dass ihr das nun mit angebt!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. Juni 2009)

*@ ruyven_macaran*

Ich schraube mit meinem Leatherman, das muss reichen *g*


----------



## Kaktus (1. Juni 2009)

Och nö, ich kann es nicht mehr sehen. In jedem Heft Grafikakrten Tests, wieder und wieder und wieder. Fällt euch nichts mehr ein? Wenn in der Ausgabe 08 auch nur ein Grafikakrten Test groß angekündigt wird, bleibt diese im Regal. 
Testet mal groß Mainboards, andere Kühllösungen u.s.w.! Hier schafft ihr meist nur 3-5 Teile in einem kurzen Abriss zu erläutern. Das könnte man sich auch fast sparen. Insgesamt finde ich es sehr schade das man immer mehr kleine Tests, dafür aber Massen von diesen in eure Heft setzt. Wenn ich mir den letzten 4770 Test ansehe, den hättet ihr auch draußen lassen können. ODer zumindest hätte man diesen mit dem 275GTX/4890 zusammen legen können und das Ganze dann richtig groß mit vielen Benchmarks testen können. 
Auch bedauerlich das scheinbar immer weniger Spiele zum Testen heran gezogen werden. Hallo, es gibt noch andere Spiele außer Crysis und Far Cry. Und zwar jede Menge.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Juni 2009)

Keine Sorge, die nächste Ausgabe wird keine Grafikkarten-Marktübersicht enthalten – die übernächste vielleicht wieder.  

Wir orientieren uns bei der Themenwahl fürs Heft übrigens an den Wünschen der Lesermehrheit – und die findet Grafikkarten toll. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## fosi1978 (2. Juni 2009)

@ PCGH

Ich hab mir nach dem Test in der letzten PCGH die "Edel-Grafikkarten GTX 260 GSPE 650" zugelegt, und obwohl mit 0.5 Sone immer noch das lauteste Teil meines PCs, kann ich nur danke PCGH sagen. 
Geiles Teil, super Leistung und endlich musste ich keinen Kompromiss machen zwischen Leistung/Silent.


----------



## cube83 (2. Juni 2009)

*CPU-Kernskalierung in Spielen - Vorschau auf PCGH 07/2009*

Den Artikel hab ich schon gelesen und finde es vor allem geil wie sehr der Core i7 noch als DualCore rockt


----------



## Lindt (2. Juni 2009)

Sieht es bei euch finanziell so schlecht aus?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (2. Juni 2009)

Lindt schrieb:


> Sieht es bei euch finanziell so schlecht aus?


Ja, wir müssen sparen, daher gibt's nur noch einen einzigen Thread pro Ausgabe. WTF?


----------



## majorguns (2. Juni 2009)

An dem Test sieht man ja das GTA 4 mit steigender Kernzahl beinahe linear skalliert, das dürfte bei den anderen Spielen nicht so Extrem auffallen....


----------



## exa (2. Juni 2009)

Joa also die DVD-Hülle ist auch mir SEHR sauer aufgestoßen!!!

das alte Konzept war gut so, keine Platzverschwendung und kein Geschnippel am Heft...

Wenn das so bleibt, werde ich mir stark überlegen mein Abo umzustellen auf die Magazinversion...

Lob: spar ich mir, ich denke das PCGH die einzige Zeitschrift ist, die ich seit über 5 Jahren monatlich beziehe (und ich lese einen Haufen zeitschriften!!!) sollte reichen als Überzeugung^^


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (2. Juni 2009)

Ich glaube zweierlei:

a) Der neue DVD-Einleger ist unabhängig vom neuen Heftkonzept und
b) Platz wird mit dem Redesign eher gewonnen als verschwendet.


----------



## exa (2. Juni 2009)

bezog das eher auf die aufbewahrung der dvd, denn die muss ich jetz in eine extra hülle machen...


----------



## flozn (3. Juni 2009)

Kaktus schrieb:


> Auch bedauerlich das scheinbar immer weniger Spiele zum Testen heran gezogen werden. Hallo, es gibt noch andere Spiele außer Crysis und Far Cry. Und zwar jede Menge.


Die Auswahl finde ich sehr gut ausbalanziert, denn es werden sowohl ATI- als auch Nvidia-affine Games herangezogen.
Und die paar "großen" Spiele über einen längeren Zeitraum in den Benchmarks zu behalten macht durchaus Sinn, denn dadurch wird ein blitzschneller Vergleich zw. vor einigen Monaten getesteten und aktuellen Karten ermöglicht.
Außerdem sollte man sich einmal den notwendigen Aufwand vor Augen führen, um jede einzelne Karte in allen Auflösungen zu benchen... Puh, da möchte ich kein Praktikant sein.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (3. Juni 2009)

Also mit den neuen DVD-Hüllen ist so ne sache. Das nun als DVD-Cover zu gestallten ist vom Prinzip her nicht schlecht, nur würde ich die PCGH-DVD´s nicht in einer DVD-Box archivieren.

Ich nutze schon seid Jahren dafür eine CD-Mappe und da passte mir die alte Hülle besser, da ich sie nur ein wenig an den Rändern beschneiden musste und dann mit in das Fach schieben konnte...


----------



## Jami (3. Juni 2009)

Gute Ausgabe, allerdings leider übermäßig viele Rechtschreibfehler und vor allem Verwechslungen. Ich sach ja nomalerweise nichts, aber diese Ausgabe gibt´s in fast jedem Artikel irgendeinene falsche Bezeichnung, einen flaschen Wert, ein Falsches Diagramm. Die Artikel wirken dieses mal irgendwie sehr unter Stress produziert.
Aber trotzdem nicht schlecht. Am besten gefällt der Wissensartikel über Larabee 

Ach und ich fand die alte DVD-Verpaxckung auch besser. Wenn man die neue einfach wieder per Filtzkante aus dem Heft trennen könnte, fänd ich das auch schon in Ordnung. Und ich freu mich schon aufs Redesign, vorallen Dingen auch das der Website *freu*


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. Juni 2009)

Kannst du konkrete Beispiele nennen? Ich habe beim Lesen der Ausgabe nur zwei Zeichenfehler gefunden. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## BikeRider (3. Juni 2009)

Hallo

Ich empfinde das Heft als recht gelungen.
Was ich nicht als toll empfinde ist die "neue" CD-Hülle.
Da muss ich mir eine (Plastik)Hülle kaufen, um mir die Heft-DVDs zu archivieren.
Mit der alten Papp-Hülle war das einfacher.
Das mit den Mods auf der Heft-DVD finde ich eine gute Idee.
Ich würde mir wünschen, das in eine der nächsten (Print)Ausgaben Texturmods etc., auch für ältere Spiele, wie Deus Ex (teil1) No One lives Forever (teil 1) etc. auf der DVD zu finden wären.


MFG, OsFrontale


----------



## Aquarius89 (3. Juni 2009)

Ich finde die Ausgabe sehr gut.
Vor allem den Grafikkartentest hat mir sehr geholfen, da ich mir eine neue zulegen möchte. 
Eine Sache ist mir dabei allerdings aufgefallen. Das Bild der Asus EAH4890 TOP gleicht nicht der Karte, die es im Internet zu kaufen gibt. Es sieht nach einer völlig anderen Karte aus. 
Ich weiß natürlich, dass die Bilder von den Orginal abweichen können, aber der Kühler sieht komplett anders aus. Wie kommt das?

Mfg Aquarius


----------



## jokergermany (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Diskussion um neues Heft-Konzept*

Was ich auch Merkwürdig finde, ist das alte Gehäuse anstatt nach dem neuen Wertungsystem einfach aussortiert werden.

z.B. beim NZXT Tempest ist das der Fall...

Bei den Mainboards fällt mir auf, dass bei dem Am2+ Mainboards sich auf einem das Asus M3N-HT Deluxe auf den 2. Platz geschoben hat.

Finde das Extrem komisch...


----------



## ahnb (3. Juni 2009)

*Alles prima wie immer!*

*Nur eins zu den neuen DVD Hüllen!* Ganz große sch...ße!
Auf jedenfall wieder die alten DVD-Hüllen, und ich würde mir wünschen die damit fehlende Leerhülle in einer der nächsten Ausgaben nachzuliefern damit diese DVD genauso gut aufgehoben ist wie alle bisherigen. 

Man hätte auch die Leser und Abonnenten vorher einmal online fragen können wie sie diese gravierende Änderung finden! (So ein Quatsch, wer stellt sich bitte schön den ganzen Schrank voll DVD Hüllen um seine DVD aus einer monatlichen Printausgabe zu archivieren. Vll 3% von 100%. Was man bis jetzt auch an den negativen Reaktionen merkt. So wichtig ist diese dann auch wieder nicht. Zumal sich der Inhalt zu 50% monatlich in aktualisierter Form wiederholt (Treiber, Programme usw.)) Umweltbewußtsein wird dabei auch nicht besonders vermittelt


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (3. Juni 2009)

Schön zu sehen, dass ich nicht der einzige bin...! Mit den neuen Covern wird mein ganzes Archivierungssystem das ich seid Jahren nutze, völlig durcheinander gebracht und ich wünsche mir auch, falls das überhaupt möglich ist, dass sie im nächsten Heft nachgeliefert wird...!


----------



## B00 (3. Juni 2009)

OsFrontale schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich empfinde das Heft als recht gelungen.
> Was ich nicht als toll empfinde ist die "neue" CD-Hülle.
> ...


Ich glaub nicht, das PCGH für so alte Spiele Mods auf DVD presst


----------



## zeus330 (3. Juni 2009)

Nabend zusammen,

also ich bekommer erst gar keinen sound aus meiner "extra dvd".
Bei der ersten DVD, welche so unpraktisch verschlossen ist(war), gibt es keine Probleme.
Kann mir vielleicht jemand weiter helfen ??

P.S.: Ich stelle diese Frage wohl eher im eigenen Thema ?


----------



## fosi1978 (4. Juni 2009)

Kann den Unmut über die Hüllen nicht nachvollziehen. Bei mir landen alle PCGH DVDs in der 100er Spindel


----------



## Alriin (4. Juni 2009)

Ich wurde in dieser Ausgabe namentlich erwähnt... DANKE dafür! 

Ansonsten: Super wie immer.


----------



## Daniel_M (4. Juni 2009)

zeus330 schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,
> 
> also ich bekommer erst gar keinen sound aus meiner "extra dvd".
> Bei der ersten DVD, welche so unpraktisch verschlossen ist(war), gibt es keine Probleme.
> ...




Hi,

meinst du den Sound bei den Videos? Welches Abspielprogramm verwendest du denn?

Gruß,
 Daniel


----------



## zeus330 (4. Juni 2009)

PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> meinst du den Sound bei den Videos? Welches Abspielprogramm verwendest du denn?
> 
> ...


 
Hi Daniel,

egal ob WMP 11, oder Nero7 Premium, aktuelle Codecs geladen.
Wenn ich die Videos anklicke, kann ich alles bestens sehen, jedoch hören kann ich gar nichts. Selbes Problem auch auf DREI weiteren Rechnern, welche mir hier zu Hause zur Verfügung stehen.
Kann es vielleicht auch an der DVD liegen.
(Zwei Systeme Vista Ultimate (1x32er, 1x 64er) und ein System Win7 Beta)
Soundquelle Logitech Z-5500 Digital über optik angeschlossen an Striker II Extreme.
Wie schon geschrieben, die andere PCGH DVD funktioniert tadellos.
Hat denn die "extra Anno1404" DVD überhaupt einen Sound ??

P.S.: Die externe Logitech Steurgereinheit zeigt mir auch an, das ein Signal etwas melden möchte, verliert sich jedoch in einem Rauschen.

Danke, greets Olli


----------



## Daniel_M (4. Juni 2009)

zeus330 schrieb:


> Hi Daniel,
> 
> egal ob WMP 11, oder Nero7 Premium, aktuelle Codecs geladen.
> Wenn ich die Videos anklicke, kann ich alles bestens sehen, jedoch hören kann ich gar nichts. Selbes Problem auch auf DREI weiteren Rechnern, welche mir hier zu Hause zur Verfügung stehen.
> ...




Hi Olli,

ja, beispielsweise das Tuning-Video und der Entwicklerbesuch vor Ort haben Ton.

Eventuell ist die DVD tatsächlich defekt. Gib mir am besten per PN deine Adresse weiter, dann schicke ich dir eine neue DVD raus.

Gruß,
 Daniel


----------



## zeus330 (4. Juni 2009)

Hi Daniel,

vorab Danke für Deine Bemühungen !!
Habe jetzt Ton !!
Irgendwie konnte ich keine .mov Dateien wiedergeben.
Nach der Installation der K-Lite Codecs kann ich nun alles prima mit WMP 11 abspielen UND HÖREN !!

Manchmal regt solch ein Forum auch weiter an, den Fehler zu suchen und schlussendlich auch zu finden !!

In diesem Sinne weiterhin alles Gute

Greets Olli


----------



## Niza (4. Juni 2009)

Ich finde das neue Cover für DVD Hüllen super , besser als vorher die Papierhülle. 

Kann man nicht für die premium Ausgabe Extra DVD ein zusätzliches Cover aufführen (zum ausschneiden oder so) oder in dieser Ausgabe auf dem DVD Cover in der premium ausgabe es Aufführen, sodass man beides zusammen in einer Doppel DVD Hülle unterbringen kann????


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (4. Juni 2009)

@ Redaktion: Um jemandem der bei den Videos keinen Ton hat, wird sich bemüht, aber ein Statement zu den DVD-Hüllen abzugeben ist nicht drin...!? oder habe ich es ewtl überlesen...?


----------



## Kreisverkehr (5. Juni 2009)

Interessanter Weise hab ich mehr Seiten in der DVD-Ausgabe bekommen, als ich bezahlt hab. Es ist ja durchaus nett, wenn man die Seiten 99-128 und die nachfolgende Werbung insgesamt 2 mal im Heft hat, aber ich frage mich, ob nicht jmd. genau diese Seiten vermisst?

Zur DVD: Wann bekommt ihr es denn hin, bei allen Videos endlich die gleiche Lautstärke zu wählen? Beim Sims3 Grafikvergleich ist die untere Bilddrittel bei Low stark verzerrt, was das gesamte Video betrifft.

Schade eigentlich, dass ihr bei den Sims3 nur eine einzige Auflösung getestet habt, und zwar 1680*1050 ... Mir haben dazu noch die Onboard-GPUs von AMD/Nvidia und Karten aufwärts der 3450 gefehlt.... Dazu dann natürlich bei 1024*168 und 1280*1024


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (5. Juni 2009)

LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> @ Redaktion: Um jemandem der bei den Videos keinen Ton hat, wird sich bemüht, aber ein Statement zu den DVD-Hüllen abzugeben ist nicht drin...!? oder habe ich es ewtl überlesen...?



Thilo (El Cheffe) ist zurzeit im Urlaub - wir anderen sind nur Tastatursklaven, die euch - wie im Falle von Kollege Möllendorf - hier versuchen zu helfen, was die Videos angeht. Zu den DVD-Hüllen und deren weiterer Verwendung (oder auch nicht) wissen wir genausoviel wie ihr.

Ich bitte daher um ein wenig Geduld.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (5. Juni 2009)

Ok, alles klar!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. Juni 2009)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:
			
		

> Mir haben dazu noch die Onboard-GPUs von AMD/Nvidia und Karten aufwärts der 3450 gefehlt.... Dazu dann natürlich bei 1024*168 und 1280*1024


Zeit ist leider ein rares Gut, vor allem wenn die Testversion spät kommt. Mal schauen, die Idee weitere Karten zu benchen, steht ohnehin im Raum.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juni 2009)

Ich habe jetzt die ersten Posts, die sich nur mit der Hülle beschäftigen, in den entsprechenden Thread verschoben.
Wäre nett, wenn weitere Beiträge zu dem Thema von alleine da landen.

Die Anregung mit einer Perforation auch bei den Papierhüllen ist Thilo im übrigen bekannt. (der -wohl recht hohe- Preis für die Papphüllen aber auch)


----------



## Lindt (6. Juni 2009)

Bitte, bitte nicht schon wieder Grafikkarten nächste Ausgabe. Sowas wie Onboard-grafik im Test geht ja noch, aber seit 3 Ausgaben sind immer wieder diese Grafikkartentests drin die alle gleich aussehen.
Fand es aber gut dass ihr mal wieder was ausführliches zu Kühlern gemacht habt. 

Gehäuse fänd ich noch gut für die nächste Ausgabe, oder mal Tv-karten.


----------



## Tom3004 (7. Juni 2009)

Ja finde ich auch ! 
Grafikkartentests sind langweilig...

Macht doch mal einen Notebooktest ! 
Z.B. einmal Gamingnotebooks und einmal Notebooks die besonders Preisgünstig und mobil sind ! 
Das wäre mal was anderes ! 
Oder wie der Pc in Zukunft aussehen könnte...
Irgendwie etwas spannendes ! 
Ich meine Microsoft sollte ein neues Betriebssystem rausrbringen, welches leider noch in weiter Entfernung liegt...Vielleicht ein paar Angaben dazu oder generell wie die Zukunft der PC´s aussieht ! 
Würde ich gut von euch finden würdet ihr davon was in die nächste Ausgabe tun ! 
MfG; Tom


----------



## rehacomp (8. Juni 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Zeit ist leider ein rares Gut, vor allem wenn die Testversion spät kommt. Mal schauen, die Idee weitere Karten zu benchen, steht ohnehin im Raum.



Ich war Überrascht, als mir Meine Schwester mir mitteilte, daß bei ihr die SIMS 3 ohne Probleme laufen würde, nadem ich bei euch gelesen hatte, das es unspielbar sein soll.
Die Krönung war der Vergleich der Systeme. Ihres ist knapp über der Mindestanforderung, eures um einiges flotter.

System ist XP2400+, 2GB RAM, 6600GT auf XP mit 17" TFT (Details warscheinlich auf min)

Da ist also ein Nachtest mit anderen Auflösungen zwingend notwendig.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Juni 2009)

Andere Settings [Details, Auflösung usw.], andere Szene, finale Version  Hier kann man keinen 1:1-Vergleich ziehen. Zudem ist die Frage, was deine Schwester unter "ohne Probleme laufen" versteht.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (8. Juni 2009)

rehacomp schrieb:


> Ich war Überrascht, als mir Meine Schwester mir mitteilte, daß bei ihr die SIMS 3 ohne Probleme laufen würde, nadem ich bei euch gelesen hatte, das es unspielbar sein soll.
> Die Krönung war der Vergleich der Systeme. Ihres ist knapp über der Mindestanforderung, eures um einiges flotter.
> 
> System ist XP2400+, 2GB RAM, 6600GT auf XP mit 17" TFT (Details warscheinlich auf min)
> ...



Mit minimalen Details würde wahrscheinlich auch Crysis auf dem Rechner deiner Schwester noch "ganz gut" (der untrainierte Shooter-Verweigerer findet ja oft 15-20 Fps schon "ganz gut") laufen. Von daher passt der Vergleich zwischen den Angaben deiner Schwester und unserer (wahrscheinlich etwas anspruchsvolleren) Benchmark-Szene wirklich nicht so ganz, wie Marc schon sagte.


----------



## nulchking (9. Juni 2009)

Meine Zweite PCGH Ausgabe und eine verdammt gute.
Am besten fand ich wie viele andere auch den Grafikkartentest, der mir echt ein Stück weit geholfen hat. Desweiteren war der Artikel zu den Netzteilen sehr gut, nur fände ich es schöner wenn es Netzteile über 500 Watt wären. Würde mich über einem Netzteiltest in Größe des Grakatests riesig freuen, stehe nämlich im Moment immer noch auf dem Schlauch, da ich nicht weiß welches Netzteil ich mir nun holen soll.


----------



## soulpain (10. Juni 2009)

Es war ja nicht der letzte Netzteiltest und auch nicht der letzte Roundup.

Und wenn Du Dich zwischen mehreren Produkten nicht entscheiden kannst:
Dafür gibt es dieses Forum, damit Du im Unterbereich für Netzteile die Frage stellen kannst, welches von diesen unter den wichtigen Gesichtspunkten das beste ist.

Dazu musst Du nur folgende Fragen beantworten und schon gibt es eine Empfehlung:
Welche Anschlüsse/Leitungslänge sollte se haben?
Wie wichtig ist die Lautstärke?
Kabelmanagement ja oder nein?
Wie sieht das System aus bzw. wie viel Leistung brauchst Du exakt?


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. Juni 2009)

Also, muss ja sagen, das ich die Ausgabe mal wieder gut finde, wie immer

Aber, bei der Sapphire Radeon HD4870Toxic habt ihr bei "Breite inkl. Kühler" 12(heatpipes) Zentimeter hingeschrieben, die Gainward GTX285 2GB hat auch oben rausschauende Heatpipes, aber nur ne dicke von 4cm
Sonst ist mir bisher nischt aufgefallen.
@PCGH_Carsten: ich würde auch gerne mal eine HD4770 im referenzdesign in einem POreisvergleich finden. ich finde das nämlich garnicht mal schlecht.


----------



## garfield36 (10. Juni 2009)

Die Zusammenfassung der Grafikkarten-Tests fand ich ganz gut. Was mir auffiel ist, dass die Bewertungskommentare nicht immer viel Sinn ergeben. 

Bei der Sapphire HD 4850 Vapor-X wird bemängelt, dass die Karte nur 512MB Speicher hat. Jetzt frage ich mich, worin hier der Sinn liegen soll. Bei Auflösungen, wo 1GB Speicher gefragt wären, ist die Karte doch ohnedies zu schwach. Habe, als ich diesen Kommentar las, dann stundenlang entsprechende Artikel im Internet nachgelesen. Fast unisono waren die Schreiber (Tester), ebenfalls der Meinung, dass 1024MB bei einer HD 4850 so gut wie nichts bringen würden.

Bei der ebenfalls angeführten Xfx Radeon HD 4850 XXX (beide Karten übrigens auf Seite 43) sind die 512MB Speicher offenbar nicht zu wenig. Zumindest wird dieser Punkt hier nicht mehr kritisiert.

Detail am Rande, die HD 4850 Vapor-X gibt es sehr wohl mit 1024MB Speicher. Seit 04. bzw. 07. April bei Geizhals gelistet. Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon HD 4850, 1024MB GDDR3, VGA, DVI, HDMI, PCIe 2.0, bulk/lite retail (11132-40-20R) Preisentwicklung bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. Juni 2009)

Es gibt einige Spiele, in denen eine HD4850 genügen Rohleistung an den Tag legt, durch den kleinen VRAM gebremst wird. Beispielsweise Race Driver GRID oder Fallout3 samt HD-Pack.


----------



## Master-Thomas (11. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
vielen Dank für die vielen informativen Artikel in der Vergangenheit, und nichts mehr wünsche ich mir für die Zukunft. Wie in einem Leserbrief schon zu lesen war ;eure Klientel ist nicht die Schar der Computerbildleser, daher keine . Binsenweisheiten nicht zu viele bunte Bilder usw. sondern Sachlichkeit und Tiefgang. Mir ist es auch nicht so wichtig ob die Ausgabe soviel Seiten hat wie immer oder mal ein paar wenniger, ob sie monatlich oder alle 6 Wochen erscheint oder vieleicht x-cent mehr kostet, aber wenn ich schon mein Geld für die Print ausgebe und mir die Mühe mache eure geistigen Ergüsse zu lesen dann möchte ich zum Schluß jedenfalls schlauer sein und denken das es die Mühe wert war.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (11. Juni 2009)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Aber, bei der Sapphire Radeon HD4870Toxic habt ihr bei "Breite inkl. Kühler" 12(heatpipes) Zentimeter hingeschrieben, die Gainward GTX285 2GB hat auch oben rausschauende Heatpipes, aber nur ne dicke von 4cm



Uuups, ist doch tatsächlich einer dieser Werte durchgerutscht. Da stand ursprünglich auch mal die andere "Breite", also die herausstehender Elemente, wurde aber durch die anderen Werte ersetzt. So eine Mördertabelle birgt eben viel Platz für Bugs.



garfield36 schrieb:


> Bei der ebenfalls angeführten Xfx Radeon HD 4850 XXX (beide Karten übrigens auf Seite 43) sind die 512MB Speicher offenbar nicht zu wenig. Zumindest wird dieser Punkt hier nicht mehr kritisiert.



Wir haben nun mal nur drei Punkte, die 512 MiB wären aus den genannten Gründen der vierte. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## garfield36 (11. Juni 2009)

Und habt ihr jetzt schon registriert, dass es die Vapor-X doch auch mit 1024MB Speicher gibt?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (11. Juni 2009)

Ja, aber das spielt ja für den Test der 512-MiB-Version keine Rolle. Und bei der bemängeln wir eben, was da ist.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (12. Juni 2009)

So schaut's aus. Ein 60-PS-Golf wird auch nicht besser motorisiert, nur weil's außerdem noch 'nen GTI gibt.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (13. Juni 2009)

Ich hab einen vorschlag für die Printausgabe,die grafikkartentest kriterien zu verbessern.
Generel sind diese gut sofern man auch verschiedene cpu und gpu kombinationen ansetzt.
Für jeden test der karten,also wie früher bei den spezial test einzelne Spiele (bei den alten ausgaben der pcg vor 2007).
Da gab es am ende des test eines spiels eine tabelle mit welcher cpu und ram und gpu kombie es flüssig läuft.
Ich mein nur man sollte auch in den test die angaben machen welche gpu mit welcher cpu die min fps erreicht.
Nicht jeder holt sich nee neue grafikkarte und eine neue cpu auf einmal.
gta4 ist ja cpu limitiert da interressiert es mich welche gpu profitiert am meisten wenn man die cpu(bei mir ist das ein athlon 5200 auf einen phenom 2 720be ändern würde)ausstauscht.
Das ich ,wenn ich auf einem phenom 2 940be oda 955be wechseln würde, ist mir klar das dass am besten ist,nur das es nicht bezahlbar wäre.
ich stell mir das so vor das im test kästchen im heft dann bei der tabelle eine spalte dann steht z B gta4 fps dann cpu athlon 6000 fps dann phenom2 720be c2d 8400 usw wenn möglich nur die gebräuchlichsten cpu aufgelistet nach kernen 2 3 4 kerne.
und ihr solltet mal mehr test spiele einsetzen hardware fressser sowie auch nen altes game als repräsadant für andere spiele steht.

Viel text für wenig sinn.
Ihr macht ein gutes magazin was mir schon den horizont erweitert hat,insbesondere die wissensartikel.
Bei kühler test gib es zuviele variablen das gehäuse ist z B das tragweiteste element darin.
also bei mir ist das so ,das ich meine grafikkarte eher höre als meinen stock kühler,der läuft auf vollgas 3200upm läuft.AMD standard lüfter.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (13. Juni 2009)

Wie gut die Grafikkarten in den einzelnen Spielen performen geht ja aus dem Leistungsindex bzw. weiteren Rand-Benchmarks hervor. Deine Idee mit den CPU-Kombinationen ist eine gute und wird von uns auch immer wieder praktiziert – jedoch nicht bei Grafikkartentests, denn da geht es eben um Grafikkarten. Schrittweise CPU-Aufrüstung bei verschiedenen Grafikkarten, um zu zeigen, was das bringt, machen wir in unseren regelmäßigen Aufrüstspecials. 

Sowas ist brutal aufwendig und hilft dem eigentlichen Grafikkartentest nicht direkt. Wir wollen ja möglichst unverfälscht die Leistung der Einzelkarten erfassen – und das klappt mit der starken CPU, den isolierten Verbrauchswerten & Co. sehr gut.  Prinzipiell lohnt sich eine neue Grafikkarte immer, da man etwaigen Leistungsüberschuss in AA, AF, höhere Auflösungen und/oder Downsampling investieren kann.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Llares (13. Juni 2009)

Ich bin noch nicht ganz durch, aber zum Grafikkartentest wollte ich doch mal eine Frage stellen:
Und zwar ist die MSI GTX 285-Super-Pipe OC eure Empfehlung. Trotzdem kommt sie nur auf einen der mittleren Plätze bei den 285er. Da stellt sich die Frage, ob eure Ansprüche und euer Bewertungssystem zusammenpassen...

Wenn ich die Bewertung mit der besten 285er (EVGA Geforce GTX 285 FTW) fällt mir folgendes auf:

*Ausstattung (20%)*
MSI 2,49 (gewinnt dank Spiel)
EVGA 2,69

*Leistung (60%)*
MSI 1,94
EVGA 1,94 (höherer Takt, mehr Leistung, aber gleiche Bewertung?)

*Eigenschaften (20%)*
MSI 1,83
EVGA *1,25*?? 

Mein Hauptproblem ist die Eigenschaftswertung. Es scheint, als zählen ein 27 MHz größeres Overclockingpotential wesentlich mehr als eine um 2,4/3,3 Sone geringere Lautstärke. Und zwar 0,6 Punkte mehr 

Ist dem so? Und warum gibts die selbe Leistungsbewertung, trotz unterschiedlicher Leistung?

Danke schonmal für die Antwort!

Gruß

P.S.: Ansonsten wie immer gutes Heft (soweit ich es durch habe)


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. Juni 2009)

Ich habe das Wertungssystem gerade nicht da, aber es gibt deutlich mehr Punkte als die, die in der abgedruckten Tabelle stehen. Raff kann dir sicher mehr sagen.


----------



## Pokerclock (13. Juni 2009)

Ist es möglich alle anderen Kriterien, die im Moment nicht gedruckt/veröffentlicht werden mit Gewichtung irgendwie anders weitig zugänglich zu machen? Z.B auf der Heft-DVD.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. Juni 2009)

Unsere komplette Wertungstabelle somit öffentlich zugänglich machen? Gute Frage.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juni 2009)

Wäre jedenfalls fair - und wenn man es auf die DVD packt, könnte man dem Leser sogar die Möglichkeit geben, eigene Schwerpunkte zu setzen (einfache Exeltabelle reicht da schon), denn dieses starre 20/20/60 Schema führt doch immer wieder zu merkwürdigen Ergebnissen und die individuellen Interessen kann man sowieso nicht in eine feste Wertung aufnehmen.
(z.B. bei Mainboards ist die Gesamtnote imho quasi überflüssig. Wegen 3% mehr Leistung 100€ mehr ins Mainboard zu investieren ist ebenso sinnlos, wie als Übertakter auf OC-Funktionen zu verzichten, damit man mehr ungenutze Firewire-Anschlüsse hat oder umgekehrt)


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. Juni 2009)

Klar, nette Sache. Nur ob es so sinnig ist, all unsere Messwerte, Daten usw. zu publizieren, für jeden (auch die Konkurrenz) zugänglich zu machen?


----------



## Pokerclock (14. Juni 2009)

Es ist zumindest ein Konzept, z.B. die Heft-DVD wieder verstärkt in den Focus zu rücken. Gibt auch andere Möglichkeiten diese Werte zu publizieren. 

Vielleicht tut es auch schon eine semi-Variante. Keine exakten Messwerte, sondern nur die Note selbst für den Messwert + die Gewichtung in Verhältnis zur Gesamtnote. 

Aber ganz ehrlich, wenn schon, dann richtig. Was ist euch wichtiger, Schutz vor der Konkurrenz oder Leserzufriedenheit?


----------



## Essah (14. Juni 2009)

Ich hätte da eine Frage zu den verschiedenen Versionen des Heftes. Ich möchte mir nun auch das Magazin kaufen (zum ersten Mal, bin die GameStar leid), aber verstehe das ganze nicht so.

Premium ist mir klar, aber wie ist das bei der normalen?

Wenn ich mir die Extended Version kaufe, habe ich dann alles, was für das Heft geplant war, oder fehlt da was? (DVD, Magazin .. )

Sorry für die doch recht dumme Frage, aber ich blick da nicht ganz durch ..


----------



## Astimon (15. Juni 2009)

Ein sehr schönes Heft, besonders der Vergleich der Lüfterpositionen im Gehäuse ist super ausführlich 


Eine Frage hab ich allerdings trotzdem noch:

Warum hält der Drache auf Seite 94, zugehörig zum Artikel "AM3 total" ein gespiegeltes Intel-Board in der Hand? 


PS: Vielen Dank nochmal für das perfekt getimte Gewinnspiel der 50 Extended-Ausgaben


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (15. Juni 2009)

Essah schrieb:


> Ich hätte da eine Frage zu den verschiedenen Versionen des Heftes. Ich möchte mir nun auch das Magazin kaufen (zum ersten Mal, bin die GameStar leid), aber verstehe das ganze nicht so.
> 
> Premium ist mir klar, aber wie ist das bei der normalen?
> 
> ...



Das normale Heft ist die "komplette Ausgabe" - im Extended gibt es ein Schwerpunktthema zusätzlich zum normalen Heftumfang. Das kann von einem Spiel über 32 Seiten zu Windows 7 oder der Radeon-Bibel alles mögliche sein.

Primärer Grund ist: Mit Extended wollen wir uns an eine spezielle Zielgruppe zusätzlich wenden - der normale Leser erwartet (IMO zu Recht) eine ausgewogene Seitenverteilung im Heft zwischen unterschiedlichen, interessanten Themen.

Zur Zukunft des Extended siehe auch hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-print/54783-diskussion-um-neues-heft-konzept.html
"Wie sieht der Plan aus?
Geplant ist, das neue Heftkonzept für PC Games Hardware 2.0 zur Ausgabe 10/2009 umzusetzen – natürlich vorausgesetzt, das Konzept kommt auch gut bei Ihnen an. In dem Zuge würden wir dann auch die Extended-Version einstellen, schließlich erlaubt es das neue Heftkonzept, längere Themen-Specials ganz elegant im normalen Heft zu integrieren."


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Juni 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Klar, nette Sache. Nur ob es so sinnig ist, all unsere Messwerte, Daten usw. zu publizieren, für jeden (auch die Konkurrenz) zugänglich zu machen?



Was soll die Konkurrenz denn damit machen?
Nicht mehr selbst testen und eigene Artikel rein nach euren Daten schreiben?
Denke mal, das wäre sehr auffällig, wenn mit ein paar Wochen Verzögerung immer genau das Gleiche in der Luxx erscheint... (und n zweiter Konkurrent würde mir ehrlich gesagt nicht einfallen, mit Ausnahme des kleinen Hardware-Teils in der GameStar gibts ja nichts anderes auf dem deutschen Markt, dass sich mir Spielerhardware beschäftigt und das nicht sowieso in C'tec-Besitz ist)


----------



## toni28 (15. Juni 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was soll die Konkurrenz denn damit machen?
> Nicht mehr selbst testen und eigene Artikel rein nach euren Daten schreiben?
> Denke mal, das wäre sehr auffällig, wenn mit ein paar Wochen Verzögerung immer genau das Gleiche in der Luxx erscheint... (und n zweiter Konkurrent würde mir ehrlich gesagt nicht einfallen, mit Ausnahme des kleinen Hardware-Teils in der GameStar gibts ja nichts anderes auf dem deutschen Markt, dass sich mir Spielerhardware beschäftigt und das nicht sowieso in C'tec-Besitz ist)



Eben. Außerdem wärs der Transparenz durchaus dienlich, wenn der gemeine Leser plötzlich nun auch die Möglichkeit bekäme, nachzuvollziehen, wie sich die Bewertungen der PCGH zusammensetzen.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (16. Juni 2009)

... und die Hersteller die Möglichkeit, ihre Produkte auf unser Wertungssystem anzupassen, um Awards abzusahnen. [/paranoia]


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (16. Juni 2009)

Ich finde den Punkt auch nicht so wichtig, da die Karten sich sowieso nur geringfügig voneinander unterscheiden...


----------



## Pokerclock (16. Juni 2009)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> ... und die Hersteller die Möglichkeit, ihre Produkte auf unser Wertungssystem anzupassen, um Awards abzusahnen. [/paranoia]



Den Hersteller will ich sehen, der anhand von Testkriterien eines Fachmagazins sein Produkt anpasst. 

Wer braucht schon Marktforschung, Unternehmensphilosophien, Kostenrechnungen, Produktionsplanung und all das BWL-Zeug, wenn es auch eine Testtabelle aus einer Zeitschrift tut.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Juni 2009)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> ... und die Hersteller die Möglichkeit, ihre Produkte auf unser Wertungssystem anzupassen, um Awards abzusahnen. [/paranoia]



Wenn das möglich ist, ohne dass sich auch für den Verbraucher ein entsprechender Vorteil ergibt, weißt das Wertungssystem Mängel auf.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juni 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Wer braucht schon Marktforschung, Unternehmensphilosophien, Kostenrechnungen, Produktionsplanung und all das BWL-Zeug, wenn es auch eine Testtabelle aus einer Zeitschrift tut.


 
Es würde sicher eine Menge Geld sparen. 
Ab und zu mal selektierte Grafikkarten an PCGH schicken und man ist super dabei.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (16. Juni 2009)

Wenn das nicht sowieso schon gemacht wird...


----------



## ile (16. Juni 2009)

Also erstmal eine allgemeine Anmerkung:

_Warum gibt es keine normale Heftumfrage mehr, also die, in der man ankreuzen konnte? Die war gut und ich will sie unbedingt wieder haben!!!_


*Feedbackzum Heft:*

- Bitte unbedingt wieder die alte DVD-Hülle!

- Bitte endlich wieder den alten Einkaufsführer, d. h. ohne Bildchen!

- Mal ganz ehrlich: Die vielen alten Videos auf der Heft-DVD belohnen doch genau die, die PCGH nur ab und zu kaufen, wohingegen die treuen PCGH-Abonenten gelangweilt werden. Das ist ja wohl alles andere als gerecht!!!

- Ich hätte auf der Heft-DVD gerne die Inhaltsverzeichnisse der letzten 12 oder 24 PCGH-Ausgaben, damit man nicht immer erst 10 Jahre suchen muss, bis man einen Artikel wieder gefunden hat. Dies wertet die DVD auf und ist kaum mit Aufwand verbunden.

- Warum sind die Marktübersichten eigentlich so veraltet? Der letzte VGA-Kühler-Test ist jetzt zum Beispiel schon Monate her und trotzdem steht der Scythe Musashi noch nicht drin!!! *Das kann ja wohl nicht wahr sein!!!* Wenn ihr die Marktübersicht nicht pflegt, dann könnt ihrs gleich sein lassen, denn gerade eine Marktübersicht lebt von AKTUALITÄT!

- Ansonsten waren die meisten Artikel recht gut, nur von PCGH-PCs habe ich langsam genug.

- Zuletzt noch ein *Lob*:Extented-Teil ist super!!!


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (16. Juni 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn das möglich ist, ohne dass sich auch für den Verbraucher ein entsprechender Vorteil ergibt, weißt das Wertungssystem Mängel auf.


Nicht unbedingt. Unsere Wertungskriterien sind gewichtet, wirken sich also nicht alle gleichstark auf die Endnote aus.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Juni 2009)

Aber ich hoffe doch mal, dass die Gewichtung sich an den Bedürfnissen des Verbrauchers orientiert, oder? 
D.h. wenn ein Hersteller ordentlich Punkte zulegen will, muss er das an einer Stelle machen, an der man auch einen ordentlichen Nutzen davon hat.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. Juni 2009)

Freilich  Eine sacklaute 7200 GS wird nur durch mehr Zubehör nicht besser als eine flüsterleise, 20x so schnelle HD4870 VaporX.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (19. Juni 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es würde sicher eine Menge Geld sparen.
> Ab und zu mal selektierte Grafikkarten an PCGH schicken und man ist super dabei.



Es ist ganz einfach, bei uns zu gewinnen. Du musst nur eine Grafikkarte kreieren, die im Spiele-Durchschnitt alle anderen wegherrscht, ebendiese Spiele alle der Packung beiliegen, und die beim Spielen ohne einen Ton sich zu geben noch Strom zur weiteren Verwendung erzeugt.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Wannseesprinter (22. Juni 2009)

Ich steige mal mittendrin ein:

Auf Seite 97: Bekommt ihr von den Layoutern eigentlich direktes Feedback in Form von bösen Blicken oder servieren sie euch koffeinfreien Kaffee als Belohnung?  

Der Aufbau der Diagramme ist bewährt und an sich gut. Hattet ihr Änderungen bei den Diagrammen geplant? Reines Interesse. Vielleicht bin ich ja leicht farbenblind, aber ich tue mich manchmal echt schwer, bei einer größeren Ansammlung von Benchmarks die Grautöne mit der Legende 1:1 zu vergleichen. 

Die farbliche Trennung zwischen den AM2,AM3 und 775,1366 ist gut gelungen - nur so am Rande 

Wie äußert sich der Test mit den verschiedenen Papiersorten; gebt ihr vorab bekannt, wo sich der kleine Unterschied zwischen den Seiten befindet? Ich weiß, das sind Kleinigkeiten, um die sich vielleicht kaum jemand schert.


----------



## mycel-x (22. Juni 2009)

Moin ! Mal was anderes . Für mich siehts  so aus als wenn der AMD/ATI Drachen ein Gigabyte-Intel-Motherboard hält. Kann das jemand bestätigen oder hab ich Tomaten aufe Augen ?http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,6...ge_id=1138095&article_id=686082&page=1&show=n

Ansonsten bin ich schon ganz zufrieden mit dem Layout und der Machart der PCGH .Klar vermisst man manchmal "seinen" Artikel aber das ist dann apsolut subjektiv.


----------



## Henner (23. Juni 2009)

mycel-x schrieb:


> Für mich siehts  so aus als wenn der AMD/ATI Drachen ein Gigabyte-Intel-Motherboard hält. Kann das jemand bestätigen oder hab ich Tomaten aufe Augen ?


Jawohl, das kann ich bestätigen. Und die Aussage ist doch wohl eindeutig: Der AM3-Drache hat die Core-2-Plattform voll im Griff.


----------



## ziggi1 (29. Juni 2009)

Hallo!
Ist der Tipp "*Geschwindigkeit und Sicherheit des Browsers erhöhen*" auf Seite 76. dieser Ausgabe, Vista (64Bit) kompatibel?


----------



## Zsinj (1. Juli 2009)

Mir ist da im "Extended" Teil noch was aufgefallen:

Ich finde es gut, wenn ihr vor den gefahren von ESD warnt, allerdings gehört dieser Hinweis an den Anfang zu den "Vorbereitungen". Denn beim Mainboard einbau kann es schon zu spät sein. 
Die Gefährdung beginnt schon wenn man ein Teil, egal ob CPU, RAM, Board, Graka..., direkt anfasst. _(Steht im Warntest ja auch drin, es bringt nur nichts wenn man es zu spät ließt  )_

Es wäre im Interesse aller, wenn das das nächstes mal direkt am Anfang eines solchen Artikels stehen würde.


----------

